# was geht denn am Wochenende?



## 007ike (10. Februar 2004)

Das Wetter soll ja Freitag und Samstag mitspielen, Sonntag ist man sich noch nicht so sicher, die einen melden Sonne, die anderen Schauer.

Aber egal.
Sollte Freitag die Sonne scheinen, werde ich wohl ein oder zwei Überstunden "opfern" (    ) um mit dem Uniteam auf Tour zu gehen.

Samstag könnte man St.Ingbert fahren????

Und Sonntag mal sehen, vieleicht lassen wir uns mal von den Linxwillerern führen?

Vorschläge bitte


----------



## Moose (10. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter soll ja Freitag und Samstag mitspielen, Sonntag ist man sich noch nicht so sicher, die einen melden Sonne, die anderen Schauer.
> 
> Aber egal.
> Sollte Freitag die Sonne scheinen, werde ich wohl ein oder zwei Überstunden "opfern" (    ) um mit dem Uniteam auf Tour zu gehen.
> ...


Mir wäre Sonntag St.Ingbert lieber. Mal den Wetterbericht abwarten ... .
Zur Not geht es auch Samstags. Hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (10. Februar 2004)

Soll mir auch recht sein. War ja nur ne Idee! Vieleicht kommen uns ja auch unsere Freunde aus der Pfalz besuchen?


----------



## 007ike (11. Februar 2004)

Ich hab ne schlecht und ne gute Nachricht.

Die Schlechte: am Freitag hab ich um14 Uhr einen Abnahmetermin, sprich ich kann leider schon wieder nicht mit der Unigruppe mit  

Die Gute: Am Samstag hab ich exklusiv für uns (also jeden der das jetzt liest   ) J.G. als Guide gewinnen können. Er fährt mit uns die NEUE Marathonstrecke in St.Ingbert. Ja richtig, es wird eine neue Strecke geben, also laßt euch überraschen.
Treffpunkt wird das Betzethalstadion (hoffe ich hab´s richtig geschrieben!) in St.Ingbert sein. Samstag 12.00 Uhr. Man könnte noch auf 13.00 Uhr gehen.

ich freue mich schon und hoffe euch alle dort zu treffen  

Ach ja, wenn es regnet dann natürlich im Hallenbad


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ne schlecht und ne gute Nachricht.
> 
> Die Schlechte: am Freitag hab ich um14 Uhr einen Abnahmetermin, sprich ich kann leider schon wieder nicht mit der Unigruppe mit
> 
> ...



Boah das ist echt super, hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, wie die neue Strecke ist und nun bin ich einer der ersten die`s erfahren wird, ich freu mich riesig  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (11. Februar 2004)

Wenn Moose Samstag nicht kann, müssen wir uns alles merken und es ihr Sonntag wieder zeigen, oder ?????


----------



## tiegerbaehr (11. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ne schlecht und ne gute Nachricht.
> 
> Die Schlechte: am Freitag hab ich um14 Uhr einen Abnahmetermin, sprich ich kann leider schon wieder nicht mit der Unigruppe mit
> 
> ...




Also, wenns irgend geht versucht bitte doch 13:00 oder 13:30, früher kann ich echt nicht  . Ich hoffe, dass ich dann schon wieder aufs Fahrrad kann. Am Sonntag geht definitiv bei mir nicht.


----------



## Moose (11. Februar 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenns irgend geht versucht bitte doch 13:00 oder 13:30, früher kann ich echt nicht  . Ich hoffe, dass ich dann schon wieder aufs Fahrrad kann. Am Sonntag geht definitiv bei mir nicht.



Also dann lasst uns doch Samstag 13.00 Uhr oder 13.30 Uhr machen? JA??
Ich könnte das biegen, dass ich am Samstag nur eine Rudereinheit mache, dann wäre ich zwar trotzdem platt, aber definitiv dabei!

Vielleicht schafft Christina es auch (die ist ganz braun gebrannt aus Afrika zurück!!)
Bitte, bitte lasst uns am Samstag biken!!!
Falls am Sonntag nochmal gutes Wetter ist, können wir ja nochmal eine Runde drehen ...?


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann lasst uns doch Samstag 13.00 Uhr oder 13.30 Uhr machen? JA??
> Ich könnte das biegen, dass ich am Samstag nur eine Rudereinheit mache, dann wäre ich zwar trotzdem platt, aber definitiv dabei!
> 
> Vielleicht schafft Christina es auch (die ist ganz braun gebrannt aus Afrika zurück!!)
> ...



Ja los, dass muss doch zu machen sein oder 007Ike? dann bekommt J.G. auch mehr Feedback über die neue Strecke  

Hier übrigens noch ein paar Bilder von unserem Geheimtraining heute  

















Na, wer hat die Location erkannt?  

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (11. Februar 2004)

Kann aber Samstag erst ab 13.00. Das müßte doch für eine Runde reichen, oder nicht (dunkel wird's ab 17.45 Uhr) ?
...fahren wir eben etwas flotter...


----------



## 007ike (11. Februar 2004)

Ok! Bei so viel bitten und betteln. J.G. muß halt Nachmittags irgendwie weg, aber er hatte eh 12-13 Uhr vorgeschlagen.
Ich rufe ihn morgen an und werde euch dann mitteilen, dass wir um 13 Uhr starten, naja, dann warten wir noch ein paar Minuten und dann müßte das aber passen, oder????
Dann aber bitte feste Zusage, nicht das wir nachher ewig warten und es kommt niemand mehr!!!!

Was ist den mit AnaLisa (schreibt man das so??)?
Ich hoffe er kommt mit!

Ich freue mich echt schon riesig!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (11. Februar 2004)

Und für Moose und Tozzi verschiebe ich alles was geht!


----------



## tozzi (11. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Und für Moose und Tozzi verschiebe ich alles was geht!


...na, ich danke Dir schön ! Dein nächster Kaffee geht auf mich !


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Februar 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...na, ich danke Dir schön ! Dein nächster Kaffee geht auf mich !



Kaffee - hat hier jemand KAFFEE gesagt, Du hast wohl immer noch nicht genug... na warte, morgen koch ich 5 Liter


----------



## 007ike (11. Februar 2004)

Könnte ich den Kaffee auch eventuell gegen einen Schlauch eintauschen????


----------



## tozzi (11. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ich den Kaffee auch eventuell gegen einen Schlauch eintauschen????


..gerne, wieviel Flicken darf er denn haben- habe mehrere Schläuche, so ab 3-8 Flicken...
@alle:
hat denn keiner den Ort unseres Geheimtrainings erkannt ?
Na gut, kleiner Tipp : liegt im Pfälzer Wald und fängt mit R an.Klingelt's ?


----------



## 007ike (11. Februar 2004)

HAHA das ist Rotalben!!
Ich war zwar noch nie dort, aber so langsam kenne ich euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (11. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> HAHA das ist Rotalben!!
> Ich war zwar noch nie dort, aber so langsam kenne ich euch!


..der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte !!!


----------



## Moose (11. Februar 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ..der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte !!!



IHR KÖNNT DOCH NICHT SO EINFACH OHNE MICH NACH RODALBEN FAHREN!!!!

ich habe es gleich erkannt!

 

Okay, für 2004 führt Ihr jetzt mit 1:0 !!!
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ....   

Aber Ihr nehmt mich ja bestimmt mal wieder mit, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> IHR KÖNNT DOCH NICHT SO EINFACH OHNE MICH NACH RODALBEN FAHREN!!!!
> 
> ich habe es gleich erkannt!
> 
> ...



...aber klar doch und zu deinem Trost, so richtig toll ist das bei dem Wetter gar nicht, tozzi und ich wollen, sobald das Wetter nochmal dementsprechend ist, die Runde 2x hintereinander fahren, da kommst Du mit!?

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (11. Februar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber klar doch und zu deinem Trost, so richtig toll ist das bei dem Wetter gar nicht, tozzi und ich wollen, sobald das Wetter nochmal dementsprechend ist, die Runde 2x hintereinander fahren, da kommst Du mit!?
> 
> Grüße.



Rodalben zweimal fahren???

*SOFORT!!!*
Natürlich!
Bitte nicht ohne mich!


----------



## 007ike (12. Februar 2004)

So!

Das wäre geschafft! Samstag 13.00 Uhr !


----------



## Moose (12. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So!
> 
> Das wäre geschafft! Samstag 13.00 Uhr !



13.00 Uhr Betzentalstadion?

YIPPIEH, dann hoffe ich mal auf rege Teilnahme!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So!
> 
> Das wäre geschafft! Samstag 13.00 Uhr !




JUHU  YIPPIE   KOMMT ALLE MIT!!!


----------



## 007ike (12. Februar 2004)

Jupp Betzentalstadion
J.G. rechnet mit etwas über 4 Stunden, wegen Gruppe, warten, Luft aus etc.
Da könnte es mit der Dunkelheit knapp werden. Die Strecke wäre etwa galeich lang, aber etwas härter geworden!!!! Was auch immer das heißen mag?


----------



## Xededen (12. Februar 2004)

Hi..
das mit den 4 Stunden ist sehr verlockend, da ich am Samstag 4 Stunden auf dem Plan stehen habe. Wo ist denn das wo ihr euch treffen wollt. Kann zwar noch nicht versprechen ob ich kommen kann, habs aber eigentlich vor.

Ma schauen....


@tiegerbaehr: Was machst du ? Wieder erholt vom Sonntag ?!?


----------



## 007ike (12. Februar 2004)

Wie erkläre ich das??? Ich kenne mich da ja auch nicht wirklich aus!
Du fährst von der A 6 AS Mitte ab. Am MC Donalds vorbei und dann diese Straße (es müßte die Südstraße sein???) lang, bis es links abgeht, müßte dann auch ausgeschildert sein, Tennisplätze wären noch dort.

Vielleicht kann das ja Tozzi oder Moose besser erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (12. Februar 2004)

Mir würde der genaue Name der Strasse oder so reichen....dann würde ichs in nem Strassen Atlas finden......


----------



## 007ike (12. Februar 2004)

Soory , kenne nur das Station, bzw dessen Namen, aber vielleicht findest du es ja im Atlas bei der Südstraße? Zur Wiederholung: Betzentalstadion

Vielleicht können wir ja auch zusammen fahren, wobei mein Auto zum biketransport etwas unpraktisch ist und ich nur meins hinein bekomme. Ich könnte aber mal schauen ob ich das von meinem Bruder bekomme, der hat ne Anhängerkupplung und dann montiere ich den bikeständer, dann gehen 2, +1 notfalls im Auto.


----------



## Xededen (12. Februar 2004)

Wie gesagt, ich weiß noch nicht 100%ig ob ich komme (will aber).....das selbe Problem hab ich auch.....in mein Polo bekomm ich auch nur mein Rad rein (nächste Woche gibts bei Ebay nen Dachträger  ) ABer wir können morgen mal wieder drüber diskutieren....


----------



## gemorje (12. Februar 2004)

@anal.isa:
das betzental stadion ist dort, wos beim st. ingberter marathon zum ersten mal in den wald geht. unter der autobahnbrücke durch und dann bist du da.


----------



## Xededen (12. Februar 2004)

k...danke.....häts wohl auch auf em Strassenatlas gefunden 
fährst du am Samstag auch mit ??


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erkläre ich das??? Ich kenne mich da ja auch nicht wirklich aus!
> Du fährst von der A 6 AS Mitte ab. Am MC Donalds vorbei und dann diese Straße (es müßte die Südstraße sein???) lang, bis es links abgeht, müßte dann auch ausgeschildert sein, Tennisplätze wären noch dort.
> 
> Vielleicht kann das ja Tozzi oder Moose besser erklären?




Besser kann man das eigentlich nicht erklären... alles 100% richtig und nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (13. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp Betzentalstadion
> J.G. rechnet mit etwas über 4 Stunden, wegen Gruppe, warten, Luft aus etc.
> Da könnte es mit der Dunkelheit knapp werden. Die Strecke wäre etwa galeich lang, aber etwas härter geworden!!!! Was auch immer das heißen mag?



Also Leute, ihr wart ja recht fleißig in der Zwischenzeit....
@007ike: Termin ist super, danke schön!  
@moose: Ich muss am Samstag bis 13:30 Silke an der Sportschule abliefern. Dann bin ich also früher in SB, so gegen 12:30 oder 45. Soll ich Dich dann mit dem Auto mitnehmen nach IGB? Das ist kein Problem und ich würde auch den Treffpunkt dann ohne Probleme finden  
@anal.isa: Du hättest doch sicher auch Lust...

Aber fahrt nicht so schnell!!!!!


----------



## 007ike (13. Februar 2004)

@ tiegerbaehr wir wollen dich doch unterwegs nicht verlieren


----------



## Moose (13. Februar 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, ihr wart ja recht fleißig in der Zwischenzeit....
> @007ike: Termin ist super, danke schön!
> @moose: Ich muss am Samstag bis 13:30 Silke an der Sportschule abliefern. Dann bin ich also früher in SB, so gegen 12:30 oder 45. Soll ich Dich dann mit dem Auto mitnehmen nach IGB? Das ist kein Problem und ich würde auch den Treffpunkt dann ohne Probleme finden
> @anal.isa: Du hättest doch sicher auch Lust...
> ...



Hallo tigerbaehr!
Das ist ein ganz nettes Angebot!
Ich fahre normalerweise immer mit dem Rad an (brauche von mir daheim ca. 30 Min. bis zum Treffpunkt). Ich denke auch, dass wir zu zweit sind (Christina also auch mitkommt). Evtl. fahre ich direkt vom Ruderclub aus dahin (das sind nur 15 Min mehr Weg).
Kannst Du heute abend vielleicht nochmal ins Forum schauen?

Ansonsten sehen wir uns einfach um 13.00 Uhr in Ingbert.
Schade, dass Silke nicht mitkommt (wir wären nämlich mal drei Frauen gewesen!). Sag schöne Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (13. Februar 2004)

Also, gefunden hab ichs auf der Karte, aber wie kommt man hin? Geht das von der Südstrasse aus unter der Autobahn durch? 

@ moose: Ich hab ja den Heckträger drauf für 4 Räder. Aber vielleicht ist es auch besser, wenn ihr beiden schon die ersten km in den Beinen habt   , obwohl ich den Eindruck habe dass das bei Dir ziemlich egal ist....

Christina bekommt dann sicher den Preis für die weiteste Anreise: aus Afrika..


----------



## Pandur (13. Februar 2004)

hmmmm.... würde auch gerne wieder mitkommen.
Jetzt habe ich endlich mal Zeit, bin aber krank.
Irgendwie zum falschen Zeitpunkt. Mist.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (13. Februar 2004)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi..
> 
> @tiegerbaehr: Was machst du ? Wieder erholt vom Sonntag ?!?



@anal.lisa: Hab heute morgen in der Eile nur die erste Seite des threads gelesen. Also: sitzen kann ich schon wieder leidlich, gehen auch, aber an sonsten - es wäre so schön, wenn der Schmerz schneller nachlassen würd   
Danke für Deine Pumpe, hat super geklappt, nur die Gebrauchsanweisung musste ich mir austüfteln. Aber: dem inscheniör is nix zu schwör oder so.


----------



## Xededen (13. Februar 2004)

Gute besserung )
Hast du nur aufgepumpt oder nen Service mit Ölwechsel gemacht ?
Ich denk eich werde morgen dann auch kommen. Hoffe das wir dort die 4 Stunden hinbekommen....

Bis denn denn Herr Inscheniöör.....


----------



## vega970 (13. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> 13.00 Uhr Betzentalstadion?
> 
> YIPPIEH, dann hoffe ich mal auf rege Teilnahme!



Hallo,

die Mandelbachtaler kommen auch!!  

Grüße 
Vega970


----------



## Moose (13. Februar 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Also, gefunden hab ichs auf der Karte, aber wie kommt man hin? Geht das von der Südstrasse aus unter der Autobahn durch?


Ja, die Südstrasse rein und unter der Autobahn durch!

@vega970:
Supi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (14. Februar 2004)

Ob Christina es schafft weiss ich noch nicht, aber ich komm auf alle Fälle mit!
Also bitte auf mich warten (versuche pünktlich zu sein, aber mit dem französischen Schlamm von gestern ist mein Rad so schwer ... !)
Bis nachher, Moose.
(Falls ich noch was mitbringen soll - leeqwar - cleats? ... oder sonstige Ersatzteile, dann schreibt. Ich bin nachher nochmal daheim - jetzt geh ich erstmal die Saar umpflügen).


----------



## Xededen (14. Februar 2004)

Schönstes Wetter, gut von heute Nacht erholt ----> Biken !!!

Naja, stimmt wohl eher nicht aber trotzdem freue ich mich schon auf nachher und hoffe auf masssig single trails...

@ 007ike: Was hatt sich auf dem logistischen Sektir getan ? Kannst du mich mitnehmen ? wenn net is aber auch nicht schlimm....wird nur mein AUto dreckig.....


Soo long anal.isa


----------



## 007ike (14. Februar 2004)

@anal.isa leider muß mein Bruder heute arbeiten und braucht sein Auto. Daher muß ich mit meinem fahren und wie gesagt, da paßt gerade mal so mein bike hinein. Ist zwar doof, aber wie´s aussieht müssen wir beide jeweils selber fahren.


----------



## Xededen (14. Februar 2004)

Joa, kann man nix machen.....
Mein Vater will mir auch nicht sein Auto anvertrauen ( obwohl man da rein rechnerisch 5 Räder draufbekommen würde  ).

Weißt du wie lang man ungefähr von St. Wendel bis dorthin braucht ? Ich weiß jetzt sogar wo es ist...


----------



## Moose (14. Februar 2004)

Christina kommt auch mit 
Wir reisen per bike an.
Bis nachher.
Bin auch mal gespannt, ob die "neue Runde" so gut ist wie die alte und vor allem wo sie langführt ... ?!
Ist ja alles unser Bike-Revier, also wird das bestimmt spannend.


----------



## Manu79 (14. Februar 2004)

Hi,

merkt euch bitte die Strecke genau! Ich kann heute leider nicht aber die runde würde ich auch ganz gerne mal fahren.
Also wünsch ich euch viel spass.

Manu...


----------



## 007ike (14. Februar 2004)

So, das hätten wir! Ich fand´s mal wieder klasse. Schade nur das J.G. so unter Zeitdruck stand. Sooo viel hat sich ja nicht geändert oder? An die die die Strecke (schöne viele dies  ) schön öfters gefahren sind: War´s jetzt besser?????

Ich kann das irgendwie nicht beurteilen.

Kommen wir zu morgen! Ich weiß das Tozzi nie vor 13 Uhr Sonntags aus den Puschen kommt. Mir wurde von höchster Stelle mitgeteilt, das ich morgen Nachmittag was vor habe. Somit ist mein Zeitkonto fürs biken morgen etwas beschränkt!

Ich wollte so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr losfahren. Ca. 2 - 2,5 Stunden extensiv, sprich flach. Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen, ansonsten werde ich wohl alleine meine Runde drehen.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2004)

Ich schliesse mich 007ike an, schön wars und nun schon zum zweiten Mal, vielen Dank an den Guide J.G., hat mächtig Spass gemacht heute mit euch!!!
Zur neuen Strecke: ich kann jetzt nicht sagen ob mir die "alte" oder die "neue" Streckenführung besser gefällt, bin mir aber sicher, dass das Event im September wieder ein Kracher wird und hoffe bis dahin noch einige Kilometer mit euch "fressen" zu können, damit der Uhubrunnen nicht mehr ganz so arg zwickt  
Zu Morgen: mir ist`s eigentlich egal wann und wo, am liebsten wäre mir halt eine längere und lockere Tour, richte mich aber natürlich Hauptsächlich nach meinem Trainingpartner Mr. 4 Zentimeter Tozzi  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (14. Februar 2004)

Also Tozzi, jetzt hängt es an dir !

Ich bin guter Hoffnung morgen mit euch auszufahren


----------



## tozzi (14. Februar 2004)

Der Tozzi könnte am Sonntag ja mal eine Ausnahme machen und vor 13.00 aus den Puschen kommen. Fahrt sollte morgen aber mindestens 3-3,5 h betragen, also müssen wir dementsprechend früher losfahren(ob da 007ike aus den Puschen kommt ?).Ich bitte um Zeitvorschläge ab 8.30 Uhr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tozzi könnte am Sonntag ja mal eine Ausnahme machen und vor 13.00 aus den Puschen kommen. Fahrt sollte morgen aber mindestens 3-3,5 h betragen, also müssen wir dementsprechend früher losfahren(ob da 007ike aus den Puschen kommt ?).Ich bitte um Zeitvorschläge ab 8.30 Uhr !




Hab gesehen, dass Du deinen Titel geändert hast - sehr schön  

Morgen 3-3,5h find ich Klasse, wenn Ihr euch einig seit, wer wann wo wach wird, weckt mich auf und ich fahre mit  

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (15. Februar 2004)

dass Ihr mit 007ike eine *GA1 Tour * macht. 
Ich bin nämlich heute morgen wie immer 20 km auf der Saar und werde erst mittags zur zweiten Einheit aufbrechen. Evtl. fahre ich auch Bike, es könnte aber auch auf joggen rauslaufen.
Morgen 18.00 Uhr wird wieder gehüpft - Musikwünsche die bis heute abend gepostet werden können evtl. noch bearbeitet werden.

Von meiner Seite auch nochmal *vielen Dank an den Tourguide * (wir waren schon ein grosser Haufen, oder?), und an alle Mitfahrer. 
(Danke an tigerbaehr für die gemeinsamen Technikservice-Leistungen.)

Ihr müsst mir hoch und heilig versprechen, dass Ihr mich während meiner Abwesenheit nicht vergesst!!! (Ich bin vom 19.2. bis 14.3. in Sachen Rudern unterwegs, nehme aber mein Zweitbike mit!). 
Die nächsten 5 Monate werde ich überhaupt bestimmt oft keine Zeit haben an den Wochenenden - desto wichtiger ist es aber, dass Ihr mich immer benachrichtigt, wenn Ihr fahrt! Unter der Woche ist es meistens gar kein Problem, und wenn wir wieder Sommerzeit haben, dann können wir ja die Abende nutzen, oder?
 ich will nicht vergessen werden!!!

Übrigens findet meine Konditionsgymnastik ab 1.3. immer Mittwochs statt (die ersten zwei Wochen mit Vertretung, Uhrzeit wie gehabt).
Für's Sommersemester werde ich als MTB-Termin entweder Dienstag oder Montag abend ab 17.00 Uhr eintragen lassen ... Anregungen/ Wünsche? 

So, einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## 007ike (15. Februar 2004)

So nach intensiver Schlafeinheit und extremer Frühstückseinheit wäre ich bereit auch 3 Stunden zu fahren. Jedoch könnte das jetzt wohl etwas spät sein?

Versuch wir das mal mit einem etwas antiquiertem Medium, dem Telefon zu lösen!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So nach intensiver Schlafeinheit und extremer Frühstückseinheit wäre ich bereit auch 3 Stunden zu fahren. Jedoch könnte das jetzt wohl etwas spät sein?
> 
> Versuch wir das mal mit einem etwas antiquiertem Medium, dem Telefon zu lösen!



Na so wie`s aussieht hat das ja mit dem Telefon geklappt, für Kurzentschlossene: Treffpunt 11:30 Wendalinuspark!!!

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Februar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst mir hoch und heilig versprechen, dass Ihr mich während meiner Abwesenheit nicht vergesst!!! (Ich bin vom 19.2. bis 14.3. in Sachen Rudern unterwegs, nehme aber mein Zweitbike mit!).
> Die nächsten 5 Monate werde ich überhaupt bestimmt oft keine Zeit haben an den Wochenenden - desto wichtiger ist es aber, dass Ihr mich immer benachrichtigt, wenn Ihr fahrt! Unter der Woche ist es meistens gar kein Problem, und wenn wir wieder Sommerzeit haben, dann können wir ja die Abende nutzen, oder?
> ich will nicht vergessen werden!!!
> 
> ...



Liebe Moose,

da brauchst Du Dir doch keine Sorgen zu machen, Dich vergisst man nicht!!!
Es ist schon traurig, dass Du bald nur noch so wenig Zeit hast, aber ich glaube Du tust das Richtige und das verdammt gut, ich drücke Dir auf jeden Fall immer die Daumen und wünsche Dir vieeeel Erfolg und Spass und komm ja nicht ohne Titel nach Hause  
Ausfahrten werden wir noch 1000fach bestreiten und wenn wir Nachts fahren müssen und das zweite Halbjahr wird voll ausgenutzt, verprochen!
Wenn Du Zeit hast, meld dich einfach, wir wohnen eh schon fast auf unseren Bikes  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2004)

Man hört ja garn nichts von euch, war die Tour gestern doch zu hart???
Ich bin noch mal davon gekommen. Hatte Glück und wurde lediglich als Wahnsinnig ausgezeichnet. Aber was soll´s ich fand die Tour richtig gut, vor allem weil ich mal wieder über 3 Stunden fahren durfte!  

Müssen wir bald wiederholen, vielleicht noch ausweiten.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Man hört ja garn nichts von euch, war die Tour gestern doch zu hart???
> Ich bin noch mal davon gekommen. Hatte Glück und wurde lediglich als Wahnsinnig ausgezeichnet. Aber was soll´s ich fand die Tour richtig gut, vor allem weil ich mal wieder über 3 Stunden fahren durfte!
> 
> Müssen wir bald wiederholen, vielleicht noch ausweiten.



Sorry, mein PC wollte mal wieder nicht so wie ich wollte  

Die Tour war trotz des etwas trüben Wetters Klasse, meine Beine sind jetzt wieder locker genug für neue Schandtaten  
Das heisst, Du hast sogar noch Kuchen bekommen??? Na ja die Berliner von der Tanke waren auch lecker  

Bei einer Wiederholung bin ich natürlich dabei, nach dem Motto 3 1/2h sind gut, 5h sind besser   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2004)

Diese Runde läßt sich noch sehr gut erweitern, z.B. kann man vom Bostalsee aus über den Petersberg zum Nonnweilerstausee fahren + 30 km
Oder man biegt vom Ostertal aus zum Höcher Berg ab und fährt dann über Neunkirchen zurück, auch +30km
Beide Variaten haben den Vorteil noch ein wenig Höhenmeter am Stück zu sammeln und trotzdem noch schön extensiv fahrbar zu sein, bei relativ hohem Gesamttempo 18 bis 20 km/h und man kann sie beide zusammen anhängen für ca. 130 km Gesamtstrecke.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (16. Februar 2004)

bin gestern 5h am blieskasteler radweg und an der saar entlang gedüst, 24er schnitt. war stinklangweilig. vielleicht sollt ich auch mit euch fahren, aber vielleicht wärs dann auch nicht mehr so extensiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2004)

du meinst für uns nicht mehr so extensiv


----------



## Crazy Eddie (16. Februar 2004)

nee, ich lass mich doch immer so leicht zu tempoverschärfungen und sprints verführen, wenn der cc-racer mit mir durchgeht. mit dem f1 werde ich es wahrscheinlich nie schaffen ne extensive einheit zu fahren


----------



## 007ike (19. Februar 2004)

J.G. und ich haben heute eine wahnsinns Tour um Homburg gemacht. Der Hammer! Super Trails und der Wald richtig schön trocken!!  

Aber nun kommt ja plötzlich schon wieder ein Wochenende, ja gibt es auch Leute die biken wollen, trotz dieser tollen Tage?

Ich hätte schon Lust und auch Zeit, Wetter soll auch passen. Wer hat denn einen Vorschlag?


----------



## 007ike (4. März 2004)

Und wieder ein neues Wochenende!
Das Wetter soll sehr feucht werden, aber wir lassen uns mal überraschen!

Wer hätte denn am Sonntag Lust mit eine Runde zu drehen? Ich könnte eine Runde in und um St.Wendel anbieten, würde aber auch z.B. nach Kirkel kommen.


----------



## bikeburnz (4. März 2004)

@oo7ike 
ich wär dabei ob St Wendel oder Kirkel....mir egal..hauptsache neues Terrain für mich.  ..aber nur wenns nicht regnet oder schneit..In Kirkel bin ich schon n paar mal gefahren..da kenn ich mich auch n bissl aus..aber St. Wendel war ich noch nicht...


----------



## 007ike (4. März 2004)

Mit dem Wetter ist klar, das muß passen. In Kirkel kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus, wenn sich aus dieser Kante niemand meldet, dann bleibt nur WND. Aber ich hoffe gewisse Herren aus geheimen Trainingslagern tauchen wieder auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (4. März 2004)

ok dann schaun mer mal...


----------



## 007ike (5. März 2004)

Achtung! Achtung!

Ich habe Samstag gemeint und Sonntag gschrieben!

Leider habe ich nur Samstag Zeit für ein Tourchen!!!!


----------



## bikeburnz (5. März 2004)

Schade..
samstag is bei mir schlecht..kann eigentlich nur sonntag..


----------



## Einheimischer (5. März 2004)

Also die "gewissen Herren" leben noch, gut ok bei tozzi weiss man das nicht so genau, so wie der hustet  und wir waren nicht im Trainingslager, sondern im Krankenlager  
Ich selbst werde morgen nur eine lockere Runde laufen gehen und dann nächste Woche nochmal richtig Gas geben, sofern mein Körper damit einverstanden ist, den mein Kopf und mein Rad wollen unbedingt in Deidesheim starten, nur meine Beine zieren sich noch ein wenig   

Grüße.


----------



## Jomaxx (5. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung! Achtung!
> 
> Ich habe Samstag gemeint und Sonntag gschrieben!
> 
> Leider habe ich nur Samstag Zeit für ein Tourchen!!!!




Hey,


wann wolltest Du denn auf Tour gehen? Nachmittags würd ich gern mit Biken wenn alles gut geht.


----------



## 007ike (5. März 2004)

Das hängt davon ab, wie genau die Wetterfrösche ins Schwarze treffen. Grundsätzlich spricht nix gegen 12-13 Uhr. Werde morgen mal aus dem Fenster schauen und dann ins Forum


----------



## 007ike (6. März 2004)

Also Wetter geht ja so halb wegs. Wenn du dich bis 12 Uhr hier meldest, könnten wir ja 13 oder 14 Uhr Treffpunkt Wendalinuspark ausmachen. Wenn nicht gehe ich wohl mit meinem Dad und seinen Kameraden, oder doch alleine???


----------



## Jomaxx (6. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Also Wetter geht ja so halb wegs. Wenn du dich bis 12 Uhr hier meldest, könnten wir ja 13 oder 14 Uhr Treffpunkt Wendalinuspark ausmachen. Wenn nicht gehe ich wohl mit meinem Dad und seinen Kameraden, oder doch alleine???



Hallo,

war den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Bei mir geht´s ab 15:00 Uhr. Wenn Du noch nicht unterwegs bist dann kannst Du dich ja melden.


----------



## 007ike (6. März 2004)

Ok war dann wohl nix! Auf ein anderes mal.
War sau kalt!


----------

